# Some RCR123A Runtimes



## old4570 (Apr 16, 2009)

The power hungry Test Machine = Solarforce Mini L2 MC-E 






The batteries : 

1/ KD – PRCR123A 3.7v - 625mAh - $3.01 each
2/ Solarforce PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $3.95 each [ 800mAh claimed by seller ] 
3/ Trustfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.25 each .
4/ E-bay – RCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $2.20 each.
5/ Ultrafire – RCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $3 each [ Ebay ] 
6/ AW- PRCR123A 3.7v – 750mAh - $9 each 
7/ Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $3.19 each
8/ Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.50 each
9/ DX - RCR123A – 800mAh 3.7v - $1.64 each .
10/ Spiderfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $4 each

P = Protected / R = Rechargeable / CR123A = 3.7volt 


No1 KD – PRCR123A 3.7v - 625mAh - $3.01 each Length = 1.400inch Dia = o.650inch 

Started @ Voltage 4.09 Amp draw 1.5 
05 Minutes = V 3.90 A 1.6 ...Hot - The mini L2 gets hot after 3 minutes . 
10 Minutes = V 3.74 A 1.4 ..." " " 
15 Minutes = V 3.68 A 1.13
20 Minutes = V 3.47 A o.93 I noticed a bit of fade at this point .
25 Minutes = V 3.34 A 0.63 Flashlight is running much cooler 
30 Minutes = v 3.17 A o.35 Just about at the end , not much output + cool running now .
35 Minutes = V 2.97 A 0.25 Amps start at o.25 but quickly drop to o.15 , id say the batt is just about exhausted .

No2 Solarforce PRCR123A – 880mAh - $3.95 each [ 800mAh claimed by seller ] Length = 1.350inch Dia = o.650inch

Started @ Voltage 4.10 Amp draw 1.8
05 Minutes = V 3.89 A 1.71
10 Minutes = V 3.83 A 1.59
15 Minutes = V 3.73 A 1.4
20 Minutes = V 3.51 A 1.07
25 Minutes = V 3.00 A 0.31
30 Minutes = V 2.71 A o.o6 

No3 Trustfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.25 each Length = 1.390inch Dia = o.655inch

Started @ Voltage 4.10 Amp draw 1.81
05 Minutes = V 3.86 A 1.67
10 Minutes = V 3.82 A 1.44
15 Minutes = V 3.68 A 1.32
20 Minutes = V 3.50 A 1.02
25 Minutes = V 3.04 A o.35
30 Minutes = V 2.77 A o.o8

No4 E-bay – RCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $2.20 each. Length = 1.315inch Dia = .650inch 

Started @ Voltage 4.11 Amp draw 1.77
05 Minutes = V 3.87 A 1.66
10 Minutes = V 3.81 A 1.57
15 Minutes = V 3.73 A 1.45
20 Minutes = V 3.60 A 1.23
25 Minutes = V 3.46 A 1.01
30 Minutes = V 3.28 A o.72
35 minutes = V 2.84 A o.17

No5 Ultrafire – RCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $3 each [ Ebay ] Length = 1.310inch Dia = .650inch

Started @ Voltage 4.11 Amp draw 1.76
05 Minutes = V 3.93 A 1.8
10 Minutes = V 3.81 A 1.57
15 Minutes = V 3.70 A 1.47
20 Minutes = V 3.35 A o.8
25 Minutes = V 3.00 A o.1

No6 AW- PRCR123A 3.7v – 750mAh - $9 each Length 1.365inch Dia = .650inch

Started @ Voltage 4.12 Amp Draw 1.56
05 Minutes = V 3.89 A 1.51
10 Minutes = V 3.80 A 1.45
15 Minutes = V 3.74 A 1.39
20 Minutes = V 3.70 A 1.29
25 Minutes = V 3.54 A o.96
30 Minutes = V 2.95 A o.20


No7 Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $3.19 each Length = 1.450inch Dia = 0.660inch

Started @ Voltage 4.17 Amp draw 1.88
05 Minutes = V 3.91 A 1.69
10 Minutes = V 3.78 A 1.43
15 Minutes = V 3.75 A 1.3
20 Minutes = V 3.67 A 1.28
25 Minutes = V 3.23 A o.58
30 Minutes = V 2.85 A o.o6

No8 Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.50 each Length = 1.430inch Dia = .655inch

Started @ Voltage 4.16 Amp draw 1.86
05 Minutes = V 3.90 A 1.63
10 Minutes = V 3.78 A 1.49
15 Minutes = V 3.74 A 1.35
20 Minutes = V 3.68 A 1.34
25 Minutes = V 3.44 A o.90
30 Minutes = V 2.88 A o.13

No9 DX - RCR123A – 800mAh 3.7v - $1.64 each Length = 1.340inch Dia = .650inch 

Started @ Voltage 4.08 Amp draw 1.71
05 Minutes = V 3.86 A 1.74
10 Minutes = V 3.74 A 1.44
15 Minutes = V 3.06 A o.30 and quickly dropping . 

No10 Spiderfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $4 each Length = 1.350inch Dia = .655inch 

Started @ Voltage 4.08 Amp draw 1.68
05 Minutes = V 3.83 A 1.58
10 Minutes = V 3.78 A 1.51
15 Minutes = V 3.69 A 1.35
20 Minutes = V 3.55 A 1.02
25 Minutes = V 3.44 A o.86
30 Minutes = V 3.32 A o.58
35 Minutes = V 3.13 A o.33 but dropping ...

First 5 Batts tested : [ 1 to 5 ]





2nd set of 5 [ 6 to 10 ] 










OK did some calculations : 

Flea Bay batt pushed some : 676mA to the 30 minute mark .
Spiderfire Pushed some : 619mA to the 30 minute mark .
AW did some : 620mA Give or take at the end , depending on just when it became depleted .
KD = some 545mA
Solarforce = 544mA








Trustfire = 513mA
DX = 342mA
Ultrafire No 8 = 528mA
Ultrafire no 7 = 590mA
Ultrafire Flea Bay No 5 = 535mA








OK there we go : Power curves included .

In order of Tested capacity to 30minutes = over 600mA
1/ Generic Flea Bay [ ?? ] 
2/ AW
3/ Spiderfire 

Over 500mA
4/ Ultrafire No 7 [ This is the one they claim 1000mA ] 
5/ Take your pick = KD - Solarforce - Ultrafire or Trustfire , all just over 500mA 

Over 400mA

Over 300mA
6/ DX battery , ??? Dont know what to say ...


----------



## VidPro (Apr 16, 2009)

i just spent 2 days trying to test my little spare ultrafire things, they are one year old, and on your device there , they would get about 5 minutes , i dont think i am going to chart them 

i see your #4 has a most rescent date on it, cool, it would be interesting to see what it does in april of 2010.
mabey they should all be marked with date like bread and meat. (use before next week)


----------



## funkychateau (Apr 16, 2009)

Very interesting. Price seems to vary widely, while performance is closely contested. 

With the exception of #9, all these batteries were fairly comparable in your test. Unless the physical dimensions posed a problem on some of the protected cells, this result would lead one to go for the bargains (except #9).


----------



## old4570 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah , No9 did really flop big time .. I was expecting more from this batt , but there you go . 

And the big surprise was No4 . I was taken aback by its performance , esp after hearing so much negativity towards anything flea bay . 

Oh well ! I might try and work out how much was sucked out of the batts next ...


----------



## rmteo (Apr 16, 2009)

I cycled 8 pieces of #9 for capacity and the best was only 320mAH and the worst was 275mAH. :thumbsdow


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone with a link to the ebay seller or auction?


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 16, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Oh well ! I might try and work out how much was sucked out of the batts next ...




Using the OP's data, here's some expanded Excel info on RCR123's I own, hope it's self explanatory.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 16, 2009)

Elliot said:


> Anyone with a link to the ebay seller or auction?


 They are the generic Ebay 3.7volt batts often bundled with a charger . and 1000mAh claim ...

Mine came from here : stores.ebay.com/cwtco


----------



## DHart (Apr 17, 2009)

old4570 said:


> They are the generic Ebay 3.7volt batts often bundled with a charger . and 1000mAh claim ...
> 
> Mine came from here : stores.ebay.com/cwtco



Interesting... the size on that battery is 17335. I've never seen that before. I wonder if that extra mm of width gives them just a hair more oomph?


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for the graphs


----------



## bessiebenny (Apr 18, 2009)

DHart said:


> Interesting... the size on that battery is 17335. I've never seen that before. I wonder if that extra mm of width gives them just a hair more oomph?


 
Interesting how the photo in their ebay listing for that purple battery says 16340 but a 17335 was tested here. =)
Also, from what I can see, they are selling 4 of them for 1GBP + 3GBP shipping. Equates to $1.50 a piece.

Matt, can you tell us which ones are protected and which aren't?
As I myself would not be using non-protected with most flashlights. =P


----------



## DHart (Apr 18, 2009)

And the eBay description mentions 17mm x 33.5mm... hmmmm even though it says 16340 on the cells pictured. :thinking: Had to order 4 just to see what was up.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 18, 2009)

old4570 said:


> They are the generic Ebay 3.7volt batts often bundled with a charger . and 1000mAh claim ...
> 
> Mine came from here : stores.ebay.com/cwtco



However, don't buy the WF CR123's sold there, there are absolute rubbish .


----------



## old4570 (Apr 18, 2009)

bessiebenny said:


> Interesting how the photo in their ebay listing for that purple battery says 16340 but a 17335 was tested here. =)
> Also, from what I can see, they are selling 4 of them for 1GBP + 3GBP shipping. Equates to $1.50 a piece.
> 
> Matt, can you tell us which ones are protected and which aren't?
> As I myself would not be using non-protected with most flashlights. =P



Ones quoted as PRCR123A are protected / 
Ones quoted as RCR123A are not protected / 


Matt :wave:


----------



## bessiebenny (Apr 19, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Ones quoted as PRCR123A are protected /
> Ones quoted as RCR123A are not protected /


 
Aha! Why didn't I notice that. Great stuff. Thanks. =)


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2009)

stores.ebay.com/cwtco
Well thanks for the info abvidledUK, but I couldn't find the 17335 size 3.7 volt batteries. :mecry:


----------



## old4570 (Apr 19, 2009)

Elliot said:


> stores.ebay.com/cwtco
> Well thanks for the info abvidledUK, but I couldn't find the 17335 size 3.7 volt batteries. :mecry:



Yep ! I purchased the 4batt Charger combo , and got what I got ..
They were not the same as pictured .

Look at the green 3volt rechargeables there [ flea bay ] , the only ones I can find that are marked 17335 ..

For 3.7v if the pictures are current ???
BL-ICR123A 1000mA
LC 16350
TR 16350
ICR 123A
FL 16340
LIR123A - Dont recommend = No 9 if there what DX sells .

Here is a clean picture in anyway : 





I found the email for the purchase : And pictured were the TR 16350 Batts + Charger ..


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2009)

Elliot said:


> stores.ebay.com/cwtco
> Well thanks for the info abvidledUK, but I couldn't find the 17335 size 3.7 volt batteries. :mecry:



It wasn't my info, credit goes to to old4570


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 19, 2009)

old4570 said:


> The batteries :
> 
> 3/ Trustfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.25 each .


Would this happen to be sku 19627 from DX?

If so, I did a test today on one of these cells and guesstimate these have around 570 - 600 mAh capacity.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Would this happen to be sku 19627 from DX?
> 
> If so, I did a test today on one of these cells and guesstimate these have around 570 - 600 mAh capacity.



Yes - No 3 = sku.19627


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the work in putting these numbers together. I'm not too suprised by most of the findings except maybe that Spiderfire seemed to do as well as they did. I bought some different Spiderfire a while back that were about $1.70 ea in a 4 pack. Very cheap so I didn't expect much but they seem okay - haven't done any tests. Mine were not protected and were only claimed 880mah. Where did you get your Protected 1000mah (claimed) Spiderfire's?


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 19, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Where did you get your Protected 1000mah (claimed) Spiderfire's?


Looks like eBay - search for "SpiderFire CR123A"

You'll see them mixed in with the primaries.


----------



## csshih (Apr 19, 2009)

remember kids...

don't mix rechargeable and primaries..

on topic.. those purple cells on DX that say 1000mah..

absolute rubbish.. 
after 1 cycle 2 out of 6 of mine died.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 19, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Thanks for all the work in putting these numbers together. I'm not too suprised by most of the findings except maybe that Spiderfire seemed to do as well as they did. I bought some different Spiderfire a while back that were about $1.70 ea in a 4 pack. Very cheap so I didn't expect much but they seem okay - haven't done any tests. Mine were not protected and were only claimed 880mah. Where did you get your Protected 1000mah (claimed) Spiderfire's?



Flea Bay .. DX only has the non protected ..


----------



## old4570 (Apr 20, 2009)

I contacted : stores.ebay.com/cwtco

And sent him a picture of the batt he sent me about two months ago .
And he sais he has no more ... 

So looks like the only ones marked 17335 or the green 3 volt ones .


----------



## alohaluau (Apr 20, 2009)

G'day old4570,

Hey thanks for the doing the battery tests, helps us who uses rechargeables and wanting to find out which is "bang for your bucks", not literally  .

All the numbers are making my head doing the loop the loop right now.

What is the defacto size for the 16340? :thinking:

Length = 1.350inch
Dia = .650inch

I have a Tiablo A9, it doesn't like the UF/TF protected greys from DX because they are too long, I have since started using Solarforce protected as they are the cheaper alternative to the AW. My UF/TF batteries have gone to my DX cheapies flashlights.

What would you list from top to bottom as value for money protected 16340?

Cheers, :wave:
Luau


----------



## old4570 (Apr 21, 2009)

alohaluau said:


> G'day old4570,
> 
> Hey thanks for the doing the battery tests, helps us who uses rechargeables and wanting to find out which is "bang for your bucks", not literally  .
> 
> ...



There are to many things to take into consideration for me to recommend batteries . Size seems to be one such thing .
I have a Ultrafire 602C that wont accommodate anything over .650 DIA , so recommending Spiderfires would be just wrong .. 

+ Some folk only like AW's , so recommending a cheaper batt that might perform as well could be just asking for trouble . 

For length 

Spiderfire 
Solarforce 
AW 

For DIA 

AW
Solarforce
KD


If price is all that matters , the Trustfires are hard to beat for value for money . 

Performance = Spiderfire / KD and AW 

The Ebay batts = I was lucky to get some good ones . 


Matt


----------



## alohaluau (Apr 21, 2009)

old4570 said:


> For length
> 
> Spiderfire
> Solarforce
> ...



Thanks Matt, for all that info.

For me the protected Solarforce looks like a compromise/balance between cost and performance, may try some AW if budget permits... 

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 22, 2009)

Info no longer pertinent to the thread....removed.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 26, 2009)

Does the positive tip of the SpiderFire cell stick out from the battery body very far? Similar to the TrustFire cell (#3)?

The reasone I ask is that I have some lights that the AW cells will not work in because the positive tip of the AW cell does not protrude from the cell enough to contact the base of the driver.

TrustFire cell works fine in the light but AWs don't.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 26, 2009)

I measured the overall length of the batts , AW was 1.365 inch long . 


Spiderfire is 1.350 inch long so the AW would be longer ..
If you need longer than AW , you need to look at KD , Ultrafire , Trustfire , 

All the info is there ...


----------



## old4570 (Apr 27, 2009)

OK did some calculations : 

Flea Bay batt pushed some : 676mA to the 30 minute mark .
Spiderfire Pushed some : 619mA to the 30 minute mark .
AW did some : 620mA Give or take at the end , depending on just when it became depleted .
KD = some 545mA
Solarforce = 544mA






Trustfire = 513mA
DX = 342mA
Ultrafire No 8 = 528mA
Ultrafire no 7 = 590mA
Ultrafire Flea Bay No 5 = 535mA





OK there we go : Power curves included .

In order of Tested capacity to 30minutes = over 600mA
1/ Generic Flea Bay [ ?? ] 
2/ AW
3/ Spiderfire 

Over 500mA
4/ Ultrafire No 7 [ This is the one they claim 1000mA ] 
5/ Take your pick = KD - Solarforce - Ultrafire or Trustfire , all just over 500mA 

Over 400mA

Over 300mA
6/ DX battery , ??? Dont know what to say ...


----------



## The Dane (Apr 27, 2009)

I have bought theese types from DX and tested them:

LIR123A = @ 500mA versus claimed 850mA






Trustfire 16340 = @ 500mA with a big spread versus 880mA claimed





The trustfire's are protected and a smidgen longer than standard, therefore they short out as i close my lights fully 

Still looking for some decent 123 size rechargeable cells :thinking:


----------



## old4570 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you go to the original Post No 1 

I did include battery dimensions , some people want longer RCR123A's , and some people want shorter ones ...


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 27, 2009)

The Dane said:


> I have bought theese types from DX and tested them:
> 
> Trustfire 16340 = @ 500mA with a big spread versus 880mA claimed


Which sku are those - 8683 or 19627?


----------



## The Dane (Apr 28, 2009)

Trustfire 16340 = DX SKU 19627
LIR123A = DX SKU 11386


----------



## old4570 (Apr 29, 2009)

Soshine RCR123-3.7v 700mAh $7.20 over at KD = Productid=8251 sku:S007638

Will test today .

Soshine RCR123A - 3.7v 700mAh = $7.20 @ KD / 1.330inch long - .650inch Dia 

Started @ 4.17v 1.8A
5 minutes = 3.82v 1.63A
10 minutes = 3.76v 1.49A
15 minutes = 3.72v 1.42A
20 minutes = 3.61v 1.23A
25 minutes = 2.96v o.15A and dropping [ Exhausted ]









Power Delivery 
5 minutes 143mA
10 minutes 122mA
15 minutes 121mA
20 minutes 108mA
25 minutes 40mA Im guessing here as I dont know when it went flat .
Total guesstimate = 530mAh 





Power delivery comparison graph




Conclusion = Another middle of the pack battery , seriously expensive @ $7.20 and from what I could tell , thats EACH ! and its not even protected .


----------



## 325addict (Apr 30, 2009)

Best overall performance has to go to AW as I see. The eBay-batteries were (THIS time!) better, but... have no protection 

The discharge line of the AW is pleasantly flat. Not starting extremely high, bit holds its value for a long time. And, more than 600mAh total capacity isn't bad at all 

For unregulated lights (incans!) this MUST be the best battery (if it does make contact with the positive tip... as I read, this can be a problem).


Timmo.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 20, 2009)

So which one is the best? Is there a summary somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## old4570 (Jul 20, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> So which one is the best? Is there a summary somewhere? Thanks.



Well , for capacity it was AW and Spiderfire ..

All the information is there , some people dont mind spending $10USD on a single batt , while others want the best value for $ , and some want the cheapest batt that will do the job . 

Apples and oranges .


----------

